# já naleju polívku



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, právě čtu od Svěráka Vratné lahve, kde je tato věta: "Já *naleju *polívku, najíme se..." říká manželka manželovi, jsou doma v Praze na Žižkově. 
Myslel jsem, že polívku nalívají pouze v restauracích nebo že by mu nalila přímo z mísy nebo z hrnce? Nebo se bude jednat o nějaký výraz používaný v obecné češtině? Řekl bych, naberu polívku...  Děkuju.


----------



## kelt

Dobrý den,

skutečně používáme _naleji_ (spisovný jazyk) / _naleju_ (obecný jazyk) ve smyslu _naberu naběračkou z mísy/hrnce a vložím na talíř_.

Samotné _naberu polívku_ by znělo divně. Kdežto ve spojení _naberu naběračkou_ mi zní normálně.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

hned k uvedenému tématu:

Tedy:
a) "*nalít/nalévat někomu polévku*" (hovorově: "polívku") - je velice frekventované spojení (spisovně)
- ano, lze souhlasiti s tím, že to - jazykově - nedává moc logiku, jestliže je polévka do talíře - sběračkou/naběračkou (ona kuchyňská pomůcka, viz níže) - skutečně nabírána. 
- sloveso "nabrat" nezní příliš dobře...
-_ Příklad:
"Naleji Ti polévku/Naleji Ti talíř polévky. - A kde budeš sedět?"_

aa) "*Naběračka/Sběračka/Žufánek*" - rozdílně užívané lexikum
- zde panuje velmi silná diferenciace! Liší se kraj od kraje, rodiny od rodiny!,
- u nás vyhrává např. "naběračka", když doma uklízím nádobí... )!! 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Bohemos said:


> ... - ano, lze souhlasiti s tím, že to - jazykově - nedává moc logiku, jestliže je polévka do talíře - sběračkou/naběračkou (ona kuchyňská pomůcka, viz níže) - skutečně nabírána.



Tak to je opravu velmi zajímavé!!! Bohužel v obecné češtině je spousta nelogických výrazů, ale tím větší dobrodružství pro jazykozpytce-cizince.  

A říká se také v obecné češtině: Chceš ještě nalejt trochu omáčky?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

*ano, ovšem, lze*! Od "polévky samotné" se to nijak neliší!)

Příklad:
_"Ty jíš jenom omáčku a knedlíky budeš mít suchý." - Seď, *já ti naleji ještě omáčku*..."_ 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Ono to ale vlastně tu logiku má! Přemýšlel jsem nad tím. Ale fantastické je to, že každý jazyk (národ) vnímá ty jevy trochu jinak (připomíná mi to vnímání grilovaného kuřete v češtině a němčině  ). My to vnímáme tak, že vlastně na začátku toho procesu už může ten dotyčný počítat s tím, že bude mít plný talíř, ale ta sběračka se vlastně musí na konci toho procesu "vylít", takže čeština vnímá tu závěrečnou fázi.... Teď mě zajímá, jak to vnímají ostatní národy.... 

Takže z toho všeho vyplývá, že lze použít i ostatní předpony: Přilijte mi ještě trochu polívky / omáčky! (místo přidejte mi)....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

všechno souvisí se vším.) Ano, vím, na samém začátku "nabíráme", v závěrečné fázi pak zase "vylíváme" (ze sběračky). Jde jenom o to, jak onen "gastronomický" proces nazveme, pojmenujeme.)

Praktické příklady:
a) Mám ještě hlad, *přidám si*/*přidal bych si*. Chceš ještě *přidat *(tzn. Chceš/Dáš si ještě jednu porci)?
b) *Doleji *ti ještě omáčku/polévku, ano? (zde "dolíti" (=> u tekutin), nikoliv "přilíti"!!)
bb) *Doleji *ti teplý čaj. - Koukej to všechno *vypít*!!
c) Já jsem vám říkala, že tu polévku musíme *dojíst*, jinak v tom teple zkysne. - Tak vám oznamuji, že přes noc zkysla. Můžeme ji nyní *vylít*... ("do záchodu")!:-((( 
d) *Nalila mi úplně vrchovatý talíř* *polévky* (tzn. je nalitý skoro/takřka po samý okraj, plný talíř).
e) *Nalil* mi toho (tzn. té polévky/omáčky) tolik, že mi to málem *přeteklo*. (=> přetéci přes okraj/talíř/okraj talíře; má stejný význam jako příklad d) )
f) *Uberte* mi, prosím, alespoň dva knedlíky, tolik toho nesním. ("Ubrat něco" => snížit počet, celkové množství atd.)
ff) Těch knedlíků *jste mi dal *(na talíř)/*nandal* moc. ("dát/nandat něco na talíř" => maso, knedlíky, obloha, rýže, omáčka etc.) 
g) *Polil jsem se...* (tzn. ušpinil jsem se, zašpinil jsem si oděv (tričko), potřísnil jsem se etc.)
h) Kam se díváš, *teče ti to*? (U jídla - dětsky - řečeno: "bryndat" => substantivum "bryndák (tzn. zástěra, plena)")
i) Jdi pomalu, ať ten hrnek *nevyliješ*...!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

U nás je to naběračka, pojmy sběračka nebo žufánek vůbec neznám (ani v jiném významu - ale žufánek zní krásně pohádkově :-D)

Polívka se může nalít, dolít i přilít. V první případě se plní prázdný talíř, v druhém a třetím se jen doplňuje už do nějakého množství.

V těhle věcech se to asi opravdu liší kraj od kraje - rodina od rodiny (jak výše zmíněno)... Příklady co píše Bohemoš, podivné (některé jen). Alespoň co do obecné češtiny - nebudu mluvit o spisovné, tam plavu sám. A příklady taky zní hodně spisovně (formálně).
Např. větu pod písmenem 
b) může být klidně přilít bez rozdílu významu
f) ten výraz nandal.. blé :-D
h) nechápu význam
i) je špatně, hrnek se vylít nemůže, jen to co je jeho obsah.. (např. ať ten čaj nevyliješ.). 

A říká se také v obecné češtině: Chceš ještě nalejt trochu omáčky? *neříká.* Chceš ještě nalít(při,do) trochu omáčky? Původní verze se říká dost možná v nějakých nemoravskoslezských dialektech. Je důležité rozlišovat prvky obecné češtiny (poplatná pro celou zemi) a prvky nářečí (poplatné pro určitý region). Při špatné orientaci může nejen dojít k nedorozuměním, ale člověk si druhého podle jeho jazyku řadí - když jsem byl v Brně a zalíbil se do jedné holky, tak jsem ji nezvládl poslouchat déle než půl hodiny a to měla fakt krásná prsa. V jednu dobu jsem sám nějak používal pražské "hele" na úvod věty. Jenže když mě pak každý imitoval s klasickým pražáckým protažením do "heléé", tak jsem toho raději nechal.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Kubo Kubo, udělal jste mi velikou radost, spisovná čeština je skutečná velice těžká a dělají se v ní často chyby)! Prosím, studujte, učte se s námi ! 

Ano, příklady jsou - ryze, ve větší míře - spisovné, a nevidím na tom vůbec nic špatného. K uvedeným příkladům a (Vaší pozitivní) kritice uvedu ještě, prosím, následující:

*b) přilít x dolít (tekutinu)* - souhlas, může býti, ano, byť osobně preferuji sloveso "dolít". Proč?,
- toto sloveso vyjadřuje - alespoň dle mě - výrazněji "aktivní spotřebu", než sloveso "přilíti",
- jako příklad můžeme uvésti např. nemocné dítě. Matka - nad jeho postýlkou - říká: "No, moc si toho zatím tedy nevypil, já ti to, Péťo, ale ještě - než odejdu - doleji, ano."   

*f) nandat něco někam* - sloveso "nandat" je uvedeno sice ve Slovníku spisovné češtiny, byť patří více do obecné češtiny, si myslím! 
- V určitých kontextech může býti vnímáno dokonce hanlivě, vulgárně, pejorativně (viz "naložit někomu" - porazit někoho, zbít někoho, potupit někoho etc)!, 
- V kontextu "gastronomie" je ale běžně - v domácnostech - užívané.

h) "*téci něco odněkud* (tj. např. z talíře na ubrus, na stůl; něco někde vylít/rozlít; něco (si) něčím) potřísnit/zašpinit apod.)" - viz výše. 

i) Dodatek: záležitost, věc úhlu pohledu - zde jde o sloveso, a to je - naštěstí - stejné...

Sloveso "nalít" je bezpochyby spisovné, na tom se snad shodneme všichni. *Jeho náležitým protějškem je pak - v obecné češtině - sloveso "nalejt"! *O tomto již dále nediskutuji, to jest doložitelný fakt!:-(

Odpověď: 
- V rámci obecné češtiny je níže citovaná věta napsána správně! Jedná se běžně užívané sloveso! 
*<> Chceš ještě nalejt trochu omáčky? - Ano, chci. <> 

*S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

Já děkuji za objasnění, že ani slovníky ani rodilí mluvčí nejsou dokonalí. "Kam se díváš, *teče ti to*?" Ta věta prostě nedává smysl. A to ani ať přemýšlím, jak přemýšlím v kontextu. Vy jste první Čech, kterému nerozumím. :-D Nevím kolik je Vám let, odkud jste, s jakou vrstvou lidí se stýkáte. Na tom asi opravdu záleží nejvíce. 
Slovo *nalejt* může být sebeobecnější, ale nikdo ho v mém okolí nepoužije. Jako jiné věci, které jsem zmínil - ohánějte se slovníky, ale jazyk budou stejně posouvat dále lidé kolem Vás - ti obyčejní... Vy máte svůj názor a své vyjadřování, pokud Vám slouží, užívejte ho dál. Konec konců smysl jazyka je aby si lidi rozuměli.

Pozn.: pokud se tazatel pohybuje mezi Phdrama a Docentama nebo Komenskéhofilama, jistě Vaše rady zpoplatní daleko více, než ty mé, o tom žádná. Pokud pujde kdesik tu do pajzlu, tak si na mě ještě vzpomene. Nic víc, nic míň, já se nenaučil mluvit sám, mě naučilo mluvit mé okolí a snažím se vše jen zprostředkovávat tak, jak to je.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

na této větě není nic nelogického, je v naprostém pořádku (= morfosyntax, lexikologie, sémantika)! Možná je to jen otázka Vaše jazykového citu.... Rozeberte, prosím, blíže svůj problém? 

Podstatné není to, zda-li onomu lexému, tj. "nalejt (x nalít)", rozumíte právě Vy (jako jedinec), nýbrž aby jeho významu, jeho pozici, roli v jazyce (českém) rozuměli bohemisté, *hlavně společnost sama...*! Obecná čeština není ještě kodifikována (viz níže).

Dále, každá společnost má, či se snaží míti svoji spisovnou - tzn. jednotící, předepsanou - normu, usiluje tedy o spisovnou jazykovou normu, mluvíme tedy tzv. o *kodifikaci jazyka* (viz Spisovný jazyk český)! O kodifikaci jazyka se pak starají také např. ony zmiňované slovníky, příručky, gramatiky, mluvnice etc. Nezapomínejte, že je to také forma úřední, jediná uznávaná!!

Ano, jistě, jazyk je jenom o lidech, záleží jenom na tom, která "skupina znalců, odborníků" bude udávat hlavní tempo (dnes: English x Spanglish // Deutsch x Denglisch  -  Islandština (silný jazykový purismus)....:-((* Někdo přečte - ještě dnes - Babičku (dílo) od Boženy Němcové, či Jiráskovy knihy bez větších jazykových obtíží, někdo již potřebuje slovníky, a to se jedná o povinnou školní četbu! Tito lidé ale již nemají právo o sobě tvrdit, říkati, že ovládají jazyk český :-(! Každý jazyk má svoji minulost, některý žije přítomností, mnohé doufají v pouhé přežití, jiné zase v renesanci, tj. v šťastnou budoucnost...* 

Proti tomu vůbec nic nenamítám, "*každý ať hovoří/mluví tak, jak mu zobák narostl*"... Zprostředkovávati by se zde ale měla hlavně úřední forma jazyka, což také poctivě dělám a dělati i nadále budu!! Výše uvedený dotaz se týkal obecné češtiny, který byl po jazykové stránce v pořádku... Nemusí se mi to líbit, ano, ale je tomu tak... Nevidím tedy důvod někomu otevřeně lhát! Uvítal bych sice spisovnou formu jazyka, ale nemám obavu, starosti, že ho daný uživatel (Encolpius) neovládá. Jazyk ovládá a na Maďara docela dobře, řekněme si zde upřímně. Až budu tak dobře mluviti, psáti maďarsky já... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

To říkám rád o angličtině, že gramatika drží jazyk pohromadě, aby se lidé vzdálení od sebe domluvili. O češtině platí to samé, to samozřejmě uznávám.

Ten odstavec s nalejt: rozum do hrsti, společnost je tvořena jedinci... zbytek si domyslete.

Ten odstavec o úřednosti: ano, ale kde se s tou úřední formou obyčejní lidi setkají? Já byl u soudu (2x) a k mému překvapení to nebyl žádný čítankový výcuc. :-D 

Ten odstavec s Babičkou: té rozumím, Jiráskovi ne (třeba Psohlavci je pro mě nesrozumitelný.. nechci psát blábol neb je to významné dílo, ale vždyť tomu nejde rozumět...:-D). Vy zjevně minulostí žijete, ale jazyk se vyvíjí a to, jak psali Jirásek nebo Němcová *není *pro dnešní dobu tolik aktuální. Pak přichází nasnadu to, zda-li člověka zajímá historie jazyka, jeho současná podoba, regionální rozdíly apod. Zprostředkovávejte si tady co chcete, jak jsem už zmínil, já jsem jen vyjádřil svůj názor na Vámi zkupletované "takhle to prostě má být a tečka". Když říkám, že se něco nedá nějak říct, tak ano, používám jazykový cit - to, co je mi vlastní. Někdo může mít jiný názor. A že nějaký slovník uvádí něco jako obecnou češtinu... přijeďte sem a zjistěte sám, že *nalejt* je prostě *jakože hele blbí slovíčko*. Já svůj jazyk ovládám natolik, abych se s Čechem domluvil a vyjádřil přesně to, co potřebuju.  

Vy jste prostě evidentně posedlý jednou jedinou formou jazyka, která nepřipouští rozdíly. Ikdyž Vám řekne 100 lidí, že něco nějak není, stejně máte svou pravdu. Ano, Encolpius si všímám už začíná ovládat i pražštinu celkem zdárně. Ale když tam žije, tak je to samozřejmé (a správné).

pozn.: jen zajímavost - když čtu Vaše delší příspěvky (Bohemos), tak se to čte taky dost obtížně. Jak říkám, pouze a jen fakta co sám říkám a slýchávám kolem. Z pražštiny zvracím, ze spisovné češtiny mě bolí hlava a z brňenského nářečí mi jde taky kolem. A to *není *proti lidem, ale jen fakt zajímavost, jak to k mému překvapení na člověka může působit. Jak říkám, nemýlíte se ani Vy, ani já. Jen prostě každý žijeme v jiném prostředí a vlivech.


----------



## risa2000

Jen pro zajímavost dodám, že jsem snad* chceš ještě nalít/nalejt omáčku* nikdy neslyšel. Vždy to bylo *přidat omáčku*. Což ovšem naznamená, že jsem neslyšel *nalít omáčku na knedlíky (nebo na maso)*.


----------



## Garin

Jen pár slov na Bohemovu obranu, a to nejen proto, že si jeho obsáhlé příspěvky vždycky s chutí čtu:


*"Kam se díváš, teče ti to,"* mi přijde naprosto srozumitelné, sám jsem používal.
Taktéž jídlo, které uvařím, a to včetně polévky, na talíř, do talíře či misky *nandavám*, a přijde mi to naprosto normální, nikoliv "blé".

Ještě "off-topic" poznámku ke starým dílům, která se už dnes "nedají číst" - v anglicky mluvících zemích čtou studenti běžně Shakespeara, jehož dílo je ještě o pár let starší než Babička a Psohlavci dohromady.


----------

